
Why Cruise Ships Are a Bad Place to Quarantine Coronavirus Patients - wglb
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/danvergano/cruise-ships-quarantine-botched
======
rdiddly
I mean it's not so much that it's a bad place to quarantine people, it's that
they put both sick people and well people inside the quarantine. (i.e. taking
for granted what seemed obvious to me all along, which is that the boundary of
the quarantine is the outer hull of the ship)

------
lazylizard
Um. Japan's aim was to quarantine the ship away from their population?

------
fatlasp
So, isn't the implication here that quarantining people in apartment buildings
is going to be equally ineffective?

~~~
rtkwe
Most apartments I've lived in have their own HVAC system that's separated from
any other apartment's system. Though things like central corridors are
probably still a problem and need some kind of decontamination system.

